#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Production >  >  >  Api rp 550

## isaka

Please can anyone get API RP 550 across to me.


Thank youSee More: Api rp 550

----------


## metroplex

This manual was replaced by Replaced by: 
API RP 551
API RP 552
API RP 553
API RP 554 

I Have this API STANDARDS but are to big to send by this forum, i think.

API API 510 Pressure Vessel Inspection Code In-Service Inspection, Rating, Repair, and Alteration - Ninth Edition.pdf
API API 579-1 Fitness-for-Service - Second Edition.pdf
API API RP 581 Risk-Based Inspection Technology - Second Edition.pdf
API RP 555 Process Analyzers - Second Edition.pdf
API STD 5T1 ADD 1 Standard on Imperfection Terminology - Tenth Edition.pdf
API STD 5T1 Standard on Imperfection Terminology - Tenth Edition; Formerly Bull 5T1.pdf
API STD 11D3 Progressing Cavity Pump Systems for Artificial LiftSurface-drive Systems - First Edition.pdf
API STD 520 PT I Sizing, Selection, and Installation of Pressure-relieving Devices in Refineries Part I - Sizing and Selection - EIGHTH EDITION.pdf
API STD 521 Pressure-relieving and Depressuring Systems - Fifth Edition Incorporates Errata 6 2007 and Addendum 5 2008.pdf
API STD 526 Flanged Steel Pressure Relief Valves - Fifth Edition.pdf
API STD 527 Seat Tightness of Pressure Relief Valves.pdf
API STD 530 Calculation of Heater-tube Thickness in Petroleum Refineries - Sixth Edition.pdf
API STD 537 Flare Details for General Refinery and Petrochemical Service - First Edition.pdf
API STD 541 Form-Wound Squirrel-Cage Induction Motors - 500 Horsepower and Larger - Fourth Edition.pdf
API STD 546 Brushless Synchronous Machines - 500 kVA and Larger - Third Edition.pdf
API STD 547 General-purpose Form-wound Squirrel Cage Induction Motors 250 Horsepower and Larger - First Edition.pdf
API STD 560 Fired Heaters for General Refinery Services - Fourth Edition.pdf
API STD 594 Check Valves Flanged, Lug, Wafer and Butt-welding - Sixth Edition.pdf
API STD 598 Valve Inspection and Testing - Eighth Edition.pdf
API STD 599 Metal Plug ValvesFlanged, Threaded and Welding Ends - SIXTH EDITION.pdf
API STD 600 Bolted Bonnet Steel Gate Valves for Petroleum and Natural Gas Industries - Eleventh Edition ISO 10434 2001 Adoption.pdf
API STD 602 Steel Gate, Globe and Check Valves for Sizes DN 100 and Smaller for the Petroleum and Natural Gas Industries - Eighth Edition ISO 15761 Adoption.pdf
API STD 603 Corrosion-resistant, Bolted Bonnet Gate ValvesFlanged and Butt-welding Ends - SEVENTH EDITION.pdf
API STD 607 Fire Test for Soft-seated Quarter-turn Valves - Fifth Edition ISO 10497-5 2004 Adoption  Errata  November 2008.pdf
API STD 608 Metal Ball Valves - Flanged, Threaded and Welding Ends - FOURTH EDITION EFFECTIVE DATE JUNE 2009.pdf
API STD 609 Butterfly Valves Double Flanged, Lug- and Wafer-Type - Sixth Edition.pdf
API STD 610 Centrifugal Pumps for Petroleum, Petrochemical and Natural Gas Industries - Tenth Edition; ISO 13709 Adoption.pdf
API STD 611 General-purpose Steam Turbines for Petroleum, Chemical, and Gas Industry Services - Fifth Edition.pdf
API STD 612 Petroleum, Petrochemical and Natural Gas Industries - Steam Turbines - Special-Purpose Applications - Sixth Edition.pdf
API STD 613 Special Purpose Gear Units for Petroleum, Chemical, and Gas Industry Services - Fifth Edition Errata December 5, 2005.pdf
API STD 614 Lubrication, Shaft-sealing and Oil-control Systems and Auxiliaries - Fifth Edition.pdf
API STD 616 Gas Turbines for Petroleum, Chemical, and Gas Industry Services - Fourth Edition.pdf
API STD 617 Axial and Centrifugal Compressors and Expander-Compressors for Petroleum, Chemical and Gas Industry Services - Seventh Edition Errata June 1, 2003.pdf
API STD 618 Reciprocating Compressors for Petroleum, Chemical, and Gas Industry Services - Fifth Edition.pdf
API STD 619 Rotary-Type Positive-Displacement Compressors for Petroleum, Petrochemical, and Natural Gas Industries - Fourth Edition.pdf
API STD 620 Design and Construction of Large, Welded, Low-Pressure Storage Tanks - Eleventh Edition.pdf
API STD 650 Welded Tanks for Oil Storage - Eleventh Edition Incorporating Addendum 1 November 2008.pdf
API STD 653 Tank Inspection, Repair, Alteration, and Reconstruction - Third Edition.pdf
API STD 660 Shell-and-Tube Heat Exchangers - Eighth Edition.pdf
API STD 661 Air-Cooled Heat Exchangers for General Refinery Service - Sixth Edition; ISO 13706-1.pdf
API STD 662 PART 1 Plate Heat Exchangers for General Refinery Services - Part 1 - Plate-and-Frame Heat Exchangers - First Edition.pdf
API STD 662 PART 2 Plate Heat Exchangers for General Refinery Services - Part 2 - Brazed Aluminum Plate-fin Heat Exchangers - First Edition.pdf
API STD 670 Machinery Protection Systems - Fourth Edition.pdf
API STD 671 Special-Purpose Couplings for Petroleum, Chemical, and Gas Industry Services - Fourth Edition.pdf
API STD 672 Packaged, Integrally Geared Centrifugal Air Compressors for Petroleum, Chemical, and Gas Industry.pdf
API STD 673 Centrifugal Fans for Petroleum, Chemical and Gas for Industry Services.pdf
API STD 674 Positive Displacement Pumps - Reciprocating.pdf
API STD 675 Positive Displacement Pumps - Controlled Volume.pdf
API STD 676 Positive Displacement Pumps - Rotary.pdf
API STD 677 General-Purpose Gear Units for Petroleum, Chemical and Gas Industry Services - Third Edition.pdf
API STD 681 Liquid Ring Vacuum Pumps and Compressors for Petroleum, Chemical, and Gas Industry Services - First Edition.pdf
API STD 570.pdf
API RP 551.pdf
API RP 552.pdf
API RP 553.pdf
API RP 554.pdf

----------


## isaka

Hi metroplex,
Please you can just post API RP 551,552,554 AND API TP555.
And give me the links. Thanks.

----------


## amshah

Hi, 

Please review following threads  to your requirement. it is already there.


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mhuelva

Please, metroplex, I need API STD 620 and API STD 650 
thanks

----------


## wangren

i also need API STD 620 11th and API STD 650 ,thanks

----------


## easyrap

Hi!
I need Api Std 537, please could you send me by mail at or give me the download link?
Thanks a lot
EDIT
I found it
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## tooljoint

Can anybody help me please?
I need the API RP7G 1998, API SPEC7 2002 and Horizontal Technology Manual, Maurer Engineering Inc., Houston, Texas (1996)

----------


## easyrap

I've only API RP7G (1998)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## tooljoint

Thank you so much easyrap  :Big Grin:

----------


## easyrap

No problem  :Smile: 
I've also  API SPEC7 1998 (or 1999, I don't remember now), if you want I upload it

----------


## tooljoint

Ok! easyrap,  I want API spec7, upload it please

----------


## easyrap

API spec7
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Api spec 7F
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Api spec 7K
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Api rp 550

----------


## tooljoint

Thank so much easyrap for your help  :Big Grin: 
I had a lot of time looking for this API

----------


## easyrap

In this threads you can find many api's collections  :Wink: 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## User1809

Hi Metroplex,

If you don't mind, I would greatly appreciate if you can send me your API610 and API670.

Thnak you very much for your time and sharing

----------


## tooljoint

Hi! Dear User1809
In this link you can find the standard API 610 NINTH EDITION, JANUARY 2003
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 

All cradit to ali

Good luck

----------


## tooljoint

Hi! Dear User1809
In this link you can find the standard API 610 NINTH EDITION, JANUARY 2003
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 

All cradit to ali

Good luck

----------


## wangren

i want 620 11th,CAN YOU UPLOAD IT?

----------


## tooljoint

Hi! wangren go to this link:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
in this link you can find a lot of Standard API
for example: API Standards\API 620 Design and Construction of Large, Welded, Low-Pressure Storage Tanks (December 1998).PDF

All credit to easyrap

Good luck

----------


## tooljoint

Hi! Wangren go to this link: 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
In this link you can find a lot of Standard API
For example: API Standards\API 620 Design and Construction of Large, Welded, Low-Pressure Storage Tanks (December 1998).PDF

all credit to easyrap

good luck

----------


## inzenjer

I am looking for
API 618 5th edition December 2007
API RP 520 Part I 8th edition December 2008
thank you in advance

----------


## attaulmujeeb

Dear Plz send me API Std 614 & API Std 670. Thanks atta.mujeeb@gmail.com

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

attaulmujeeb 

Refer to thread Instrumentation API Series  posted by Nhan. You can find it in page 2 or 3

----------


## engr5

Thanks

See More: Api rp 550

----------


## rasashop

dear 
I am looking for
API SPEC 5L 2007 AND API 650 2007 ....
thank you in advance
if you can upload this plz. send to my email : rasashop@gmail.com

----------


## delfi08

Hello,

I would like to have the API RP 581, preferably the second edition if it's possible.

Thank you!

----------


## delfi08

hello metroplex, may I ask you to send me the apir rp 581?
I would really need it.
Thank you!

----------


## User1809

Thank you very much for the information Metroplex.

Can you upload the API547?

Thanks.

----------


## kamrankhalid

Hi
I was wondering if I can get API Std 520 2008 edition.
I will be very grateful to you.

Regards
Kamran Khalid

----------


## rvictor

Please, send me API RP 581 (2008) Risk-Based Inspection Technology, Second Edition on my email address rvem@yandex.ru 
Thanks.

----------


## simpanbuku

Please send API 581 (2008 Edition) to   simpanbuku@gmail.com

Thank you

----------


## kamrankhalid

Hi
I was wondering if I can get API Std 520 2008 edition.
I will be very grateful to you.
kamransoft@gmail.com

Regards
Kamran Khalid
__________________

----------


## mhrizadi

please upload API 530 2008

----------


## lizardoherrera

Hi metroplex,
Please you could you send me email  lizardoherrera@gmail.com  API API 510 Pressure Vessel Inspection Code In-Service Inspection, Rating, Repair, and Alteration - Ninth Edition.pdf


 Thanks in advance

----------


## khubar

Could someone please upload API 611 5th Ed. (2008),
khubar@hotmail.com

----------


## Nabilia

> Hi metroplex,
> Please you could you send me email  lizardoherrera@gmail.com  API API 510 Pressure Vessel Inspection Code In-Service Inspection, Rating, Repair, and Alteration - Ninth Edition.pdf
> 
> 
>  Thanks in advance



Yes please API 510 9th Ed and the latest API 570 are requested

I found API 510

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Api rp 550

----------


## shakmed

Dear Nabilia !!! Tks for API-510 latest and here is API-570 latest.

API 570.pdf   0.751 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## shakmed

> Could someone please upload API 611 5th Ed. (2008),
> khubar@hotmail.com



Dear Khubar !! Here is your file :

API STD 611.pdf  4.332 MB 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Nabilia

Thank you shakmed, but I have that version
There is a third edition put out in 2009 that I am looking for

Please help
Nabilia

----------


## m4metz

can u plz upload the link of api rp 550 exactly the api rp 550 .,,not the other api links

----------


## Nabilia

API RP 550 4th Ed. Mar. 1985 - Manual on Installation of Refinery Instruments and Control Systems - Part 1-Process Instrumentation and Control, Section 6-Control valves & Accessories.pdf	  2.207 MB

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## m4metz

thanks nabilia ...but will u provide all the sections and parts of api 550

----------


## Nabilia

> thanks nabilia ...but will u provide all the sections and parts of api 550



That is all I have

----------


## m4metz

anyhow thanks...

----------


## m4metz

you provide too much help for junior engineers ..May God Bless u with high fi successs

----------


## bogx

Who can tell me why i cannot open the superlink?

----------


## izady

hi dear metroplex
would you please share or send: 
API STD 662 PART 1 & PART 2

----------


## lemo

Could someone please upload API RP 545


lebedlemo@yahoo.comSee More: Api rp 550

----------


## Welding Inspector.SCWI

post removed

----------


## auddyy

I am supported according to this link
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Enjoy..

----------


## Zamanbek

Hi guys,

could somebody help me with following standards:
API RP 551
API RP 552
API RP 553
API RP 554 

Please send it to zamanbek@yahoo.com 
Thanx in advance,
Zamanbek

----------


## Muhammad Ramzan

Any one have ANSI/API Std 541

Form-wound Squirrel-Cage Induction Motors-500 Horsepower and Larger 
Edition: 4th 


Plz share with me.............................................

----------


## pliniodecastro

Thanks best regards

----------


## aidini

Could somebody share 555  second edition(2007) ?

----------


## Yahir

> This manual was replaced by Replaced by: 
> API RP 551
> API RP 552
> API RP 553
> API RP 554 
> 
> I Have this API STANDARDS but are to big to send by this forum, i think.
> 
> API API 510 Pressure Vessel Inspection Code In-Service Inspection, Rating, Repair, and Alteration - Ninth Edition.pdf
> ...



Do you have API STD 5T1?, Can you share it?

----------

